# Digikeijs DR4018 and ESU Ecos Setup



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello!

Can somebody please tell me the screen by screen instructions to set up my DR4018 decoder to flip my PECO solenoid turnout motors? I am using an ESU Ecos command centre and inbetween the DR4018 and the ECOS manual I haven't been able to get it to work at all. 

I need to know what screens to go to EXACTLY and how each should be filled in etc...Sorry I'm lost THANKS

Ron


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I am not certain these people will help you since you did not likely purchase from them but it couldn't hurt to ask.

They offer a wide range of help for the products they sell to their customers. English, French, and German language help is offered.


[email protected]


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm having enough trouble figuring out what ESU leaves out of their manuals as it is. I really think they look down their high horsed noses at Americans as illiterate plug n play dolts who really have no business tryin to run trains.


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

*The manuals*



D&J Railroad said:


> I'm having enough trouble figuring out what ESU leaves out of their manuals as it is. I really think they look down their high horsed noses at Americans as illiterate plug n play dolts who really have no business tryin to run trains.


YES the manual doesn't cover 1/2 the setting boxes or how you make them do what you want to do...

When I get help to figure this out I will MAP it out with pictures and STEPS and SCREENS and what you do...Not many people know it seems so it'll be good to spread the word....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Suit yourselves. I wouldn't be too proud to ask for help.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

D&J Railroad said:


> I'm having enough trouble figuring out what ESU leaves out of their manuals as it is. I really think they look down their high horsed noses at Americans as illiterate plug n play dolts who really have no business tryin to run trains.


From where or whom do you get that impression?


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

YES we both would like help and I said when I find out the steps I'd post them clearly for others!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> From where or whom do you get that impression?


From my own experience in setting up my ECoS system. Been wrestling with this since Monday. The manuals leave a few important points out.


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

*SOLVED THE PROBLEM*

Here is a video Ryan made on what you do!
https://youtu.be/ED9dOQHVLhM?t=2


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

*DR4018 Experiments*

For the post and people following I think after I watched Ryans GREAT video I saw it was so simple! BUT it still didn't work so i thought the problem must be simple or different...What I found out was that my PLUG for the signal was not fully seated/clicked in the back of my ECOS!!! After I pushed that in better and did exactly what Ryans video said WELL YES it works fine!!!

NOW for my experiments for the people interested in the DR 4018 decoder...I did TON of tests as I wanted to know it's capabilities. I have a double cross over mocked up with 4 PECO PL10e motors driving the points ON ONE CHANNEL with only one switch trip from Ecos I can fire/turn 3 Peco PL10es.at once.....and 2---TWO Pl10s well two flip hard at once same one channel only...I was using 18 volts at 2AMPS separate DC power supply! as a matter of fact I turned down the burst on the ECOS to 50 ms from 250 ms and it still switches the 2 motors at once nicely....At the 250 burst sometimes it'd bounce back but at the 50ms burst it just switches firmly but not crazy LOL....thanks for everybodies help especially RYAN!


----------

